# I NEED HELP



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I mentioned this once before, but …

Nothing's gotten better. Everything's gotten worse. I cannot get my health back. I'm out of money, ideas, and energy to try.

I am humbly and sincerely asking each of you to take a couple of minutes and read the whole story.

My neighbors, my neighborhood, and my city … kicked the living snot out of me.

I'm running chronic fevers, am suffering chronic fatigue, have had PILES of different medications thrown at me, am still suffering from bacterial, fungal, and viral infections, cannot safely get back in my shop, and … am getting profoundly depressed from three years of hell.

I am asking each of you who is willing … to share this story, and the link, in ANY WAY you can-Facebook … MySpace … e-mail … the local paper …. anything.

I'm turning 48 years old, in six days, and … am pretty scared. I have a family who loves me, and whom I love, but … I'm pretty scared.

I'd be ever so grateful for your help in making MY story … go viral.

Thanks.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow.. its hard to imagine a situation like that. The story leaves off about a year ago. Has anything changed since then? If the Millers have moved, I hope you're at least able to sleep again. If you ever have to head back out to Boston and need to take a pit stop in NY, stop by and take a load off for a bit.

Now to post on G+, Facebook, and Twitter


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Neil..I read the whole article…sorry to hear about your difficulties..It's pretty sad how people can be so selfish and mean spirited…and the legal system can be so useless..I truly hope things get better for you soon


----------



## mpeterson (Sep 14, 2011)

What a crappy situation - as a fellow Fort Collins resident, I must say I'm not surprised at the Coloradoan not taking the story, when members such as the Millers and Mr. Hines are involved. The cycling community and the brewers all but run this town - the local news outlets wouldn't dare run a story slighting them, especially considering the lack of testicular fortitude the Coloradoan has.

It's really pretty horrible that the situation has had to come to this, and taken such a toll on you, when there was clearly such a simple resolution to the problem early on.

I wish you luck & better health in the days ahead - if there's anything I can do to help you out, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I shared the story on my Facebook, Neil. I am so sorry for the trouble you have, but I hope things get better for you and your family.

Sheila


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Neil - You need to make a phone call - 800-514-0301

http://www.ada.gov/contact_drs.htm

From the HOA, law enforcement, through the judge - who should have recused himself is a strick violation of the ADA - Americans with Disabilities Act. This is a Dept of Justice matter


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

As an added note, I would appeal to a higher court out of that city because the homeowners, HOA, police, and judge are not the ones that determine disability - that is a medical situation. Talk to DOJ.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry to hear things haven't changed much neil
my offer still stands
i can't do much about the medical
but pray
which i do daily

i do agree with the aforementioned posts
this is a disability issue
we will stomp and shout

i can't access my FB account yet
but will do so if this gets fixed for me soon

keep the faith brother


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the outside of the good ole boys club, Neil. I'm actually quite surprised that this kind of thing goes on there; I've come to expect it here in WV and everywhere else I've lived (TX, LA, and TN). I'm really sorry to hear about your health problems. Although ironic to some, I completely understand the notion that you must be well enough to exercise to keep yourself well enough.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm So Sorry for what you have been through and the medical problems your having. I have had neighbors dogs barking for years and it can drive you insane. I was wondering if there's something that could be done by contacting the state attorney general or a judicial council regarding the court case. I hope things improve for you ,if I had a way to help out I would. My Prayers and thoughts go out to you and yours.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

crazy stuff… sorry to hear about this again/still…

posted on public g+


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sit tight Neil, all of us around here will come up with somethin to help in one way or another. In the mean time i hope that you can, in some way, find some peace and relaxation in your life. Hang in there brother.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your plight. I hope things are better now that "The Millers" have moved on. I hope you look into dbrays link above. Another note for those of you that are bothered by barking dogs, I had a neighbor across the road from me whos dog would bark all day long every day while they were at work and they would do nothing about it. I bought this http://www.canadianbarkcontrol.com/ds_pro.htm#page=Main-Tab and it works. They can't make their dog bark!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Neil,

Ouch… That sinks…

I am not sure what all can be done for you now that your neighbors have moved. I hope and pray you are able to get a restful nights sleep. However I would also look into moving yourself away from there. You weren't being at all unreasonable, and it is quite likely that the animal in question was in a lot of pain and basically begging for help. The good old boys network that you were subject to should be a source of shame and humiliation for Fort Collins. I have been there and it is a nice little town, but seeing the attitude shown by animal control, the police and even the courts, and knowing the ties among them, you either need to leave, or get the State Attorney General's office involved… This looks like Louisiana or Illinois style political corruption at its worst…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Wow, KMT - That device looks great! I also had a neighbor with a dog that barked constantly. They were across the street, but they left the dog tied up outside and never let it in the house. Fortunately, we moved after several months of barking. I can really sympathize with Neil. This looks like a small investment for something that may work. Great link! 

Sheila


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Our hearts go out to you Neil!

It's like you ended up in a foreign country when you moved there, & couldn't speak their language.

They talk about this being a free country, but this shouldn't happen anywhere.

We hope you have better luck with the new neighbors, & hope your health improves.

Barb, & Dick*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this nightmare story Neil. I can't do much for you here in Norway, but I will pray that you and your family will win through in the end and get justice. I can imagine that most of us have had some similar neighbors in our lifetimes and so we can somewhat relate to your experience, but minus the serious health problems which makes it all so much worse in your case. Try to keep your spirit up and take good advice to remedy your situation.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I posted your story on my facebook page Neil. Please let me know if there is anything that I can do to offer more physical help. Prayers are out there for you and your wife. I hope you can let go of the tension for just a little while so that you can try and get some rest for the next round. I know this took a great deal out of you but it shouldn't stop here. I think that the judges action would warrant further investigation if the right legal team were involved. Suggestions regarding the ADA look very sound to me.

Let us know what else you need my friend,

David


----------



## Eaglehawk (Apr 27, 2012)

Neil,
I have posted your story in several places and have had several people ask me if there is a way to send you donations to pay for your legal bills or your medical bills. is there a way someone can donate to you?

Normally I just read this forum and don't contribute because I'm not the forum type, i usually end up saying something stupid on forums so i just stopped posting on the but in this case it was worth posting.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I also had someone ask me on G+ if there was a fund or something. If there is a place, let me know and I will post that too.

Sheila


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Neil, what a terrible set of circumstances you've run into. Please know that it's hurting all of us to hear the extent of the damage that's been done… Sincerest hope that the worst is over and that better times are soon heading your way.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Neil,

I am sorry you had to endure such a terrible series of events. Unlike HM, I hope you don' t object to prayer.

Tell us what we can do to ease your burden.

Also, i read some of your other blog entries…...please tell us you are not running a table saw with some of that medication in your system. It ain't worth it.

RTS


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Neil, I am posting the story on my FB. Page, I am sorry to hear all the issues you have been having, I knew that you had eye trouble, but was not aware of the other ailments. Unfortunately this is not the first story I have seen where the newcomer gets railroaded by the tightly knit and in some cases related community.

I don't know how else I can help, but if there is something I could do I will. My father used to say no matter how bad it is now it can always get worse, one of the reasons I try to laugh whenever I can, as it helps. You have helped me laugh on many of those occasions, and I plan to return the favor every chance I get. Not to make light of the issue, and I know you are a big dessert guy, maybe a big hunk of pie and a 1/2 quart of ice cream taken daily will at least aleviate some of the problems, at least while you devouring it.

I want you to know, I am serious about my offer, if I can do something to help, I will try my best to help, just let me know.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Really sorry to hear what you're going through Neil. If there is any way I can help medically, let me know.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your past and present situation. I've posted your link on my facebook page and contacted Denver 9 news to see if they can help you. I hope they can at least investigate the HOA, the Judge and Animal control about how this was handled. I hope it does you some good. It's all I could think of at this time. I'll do more if I can. My experience in Fort Collins has been mostly good, sorry again about yours. It kinda makes the Fort look like a bad place to be. I think it was just the group of people involved and not the city as a whole.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Wow Neil, I hope thing improve for you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Having been to hell and back myself, I totally understand your situation. I wish there was something I could do. It is too bad there is really no law in this country, just a good ol' boys club ;-(


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am very sorry about this terrible situation. I wish you all the best, my friend.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

Neil, 
As I read your story, I'm filled with so many thoughts . . . disbelief, sadness, anger . . . 
Keep close to those you trust and continue to seek the peace you need. 
As you reminded me not too long ago, be careful in your shop. 
You are in my prayers, my friend.


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope things can get better soon, I like reading your posts.

This type of stuff that went on with your HOA Seems to be a lot like the same BS we have here(road access, Flood lights, Cameras). Who knew an HOA can restrict access to state owned public property.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Neil,

I have a son in a wheelchair who agreed with the suggestion by dbray45 about a ADA via the U.S. Department of Justice to at least recoup you losses and any damages that may be suitable.

Until then I will watch this post to seen if any donation site is available and keep you in my prayers!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Neil, that is quite a story. Sorry that you have gone thru so much, and I wish the best for you. I have never had the kind of house or money that you have (or had), but I have had neighbor problems and have never come away feeling good about them. But all things in life are transitional, once your health was better and you had a good job, once your health was declining and barking dogs were making things worse, now the dogs are gone with 173 thousand dollars. Looking toward the future if you have any money left maybe it would help to look at soundproofing your bedroom, I know that this is an extreme and an in justice, but it is a move where you have total control with out depending on lawyers, housing associations, or the kindness of neighbors. I hope things get better for you, and I hope you see merit in my suggestion, but I have little faith in lawyers, judges, and political parties.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

What a story ! One of the things that make me the sickest is when the justice system is rigged. I feel for you, Neil.

FYI… Anybody can Paypal anybody as long as you have their email address. Neil's email address is: [email protected]

So there's no reason to wait for a "fund" to make a gift donation (if one were so inclined to do so). I certainly did.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Incredible! It is hard for me to believe that anyone would do this to another human being.
I think I would be getting out of there ASAP, if you can.
Ellen


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Neil, push the ADA action. I understanf they are part junkyard dog and part and part miracle worker. Loose is not in their lexicon. Let us know wha you need directly to weather the storm. Help an at home, money, anything. We are all around you (some much closer than others) and perhaps some caqn personally help. Let us know so we cAn do it.

Steve


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I've been up most of the night. After my original post … much as I did when I posted about buying the SawStop … I closed the laptop, and walked away from the computer … feeling something like shame.

My chemically burned eyes … are … full of rare tears, right now. I'm so grateful to be a part of a community that cares, that shares, and that helps each other … just for the sake OF helping each other.

As many of you could guess … my faith in humanity … has been pretty shattered.

Let me address some nuts-and-bolts things:

Diana has a good and steady job. Between her job and my Disability, we CAN pay our regular bills-we're not going to lose our house, the power won't get shut off, and we won't go without food.

What that means is …. while I will NEVER be able to adequately express my gratitude for those who have offered money (or the one who actually figured out how to SEND me money-bless you !!!) .... I don't think my current situation is one that can be solved by me accepting donations from friends.

Partly, it's because I feel safe in saying that most of you know somebody who may well need dollars more than Diana and me. Partly, it's because I've always been a good giver, and a lousy taker.

But … partly … it's the reality of the situation.

Physically, I couldn't do the pack-and-move thing, when we moved to Colorado in 2008. I SURE can't do it now, and … now there's a shop to move, too.

I optioned out a house to be as green and healthy as I could, knowing my health was fragile. With that being more important than ever, I can't simply go choose a "used" house. Too many risks of mold, chemicals, inadequate ventilation, etc.

Unless and until we can stabilize my health, and figure out what, exactly, is wrong, it isn't a guarantee that I can stay in Colorado. It's very dry, here, very windy, very dusty. It may be too harsh an environment for me, now.

Meaning: even if I COULD move … I'm not sure I can or should move.

Also … we built this to be our Last House. We OVER-built it for the market, and … of course … the market tanked. Selling our house would mean adding another $40-50,000+ to our losses.

I bet a lot of us watch HGTV, and have seen lots of shows where they throw a few bucks at a living room and a kitchen, and spruce them up. That's the sort of superficial make-over.

I bet a lot of us know who Mike Holmes is, too. Mike Holmes often comes in when the house is a disaster, and needs everything from infrastructure to soils work to asbestos remediation. He takes on jobs that are nearly tear-downs and rebuilds, and "makes it right."

I truly believe that's where I am. I think it's going to take a village …. or a team … to move this mountain.

I can hardly participate in my own medical care, at this point, and … as I long ago learned about my EYES …. it REQUIRES me to take an active role, in order to solve the truly complex medical puzzles. I may HAVE to reach out to another medical "Center of Excellence," elsewhere in the country, or … in the world. I may HAVE to try alternative health clinics, somewhere.

Those things … will cost big bucks.

Having just had a Conjunctival Cyst … on my eye … drained, today, they want me to go back to Boston-a huge effort, and a huge expense.

Not nickel-and-dime stuff.

As my beloved friend, *Grizzman* will tell you … I do nearly nothing … all day. I'm NEVER in the shop if I'm not tip-top, so … I DO practice what I preach, in that regard.

But … I feel like what I need is the sort of Captain of Industry … or Mike Holmes … or Corporation with a HUGE and caring heart … or government agency (I DID call the Justice Department, AND e-mailed directly to their two Civil Rights chiefs) .... to "take over my life," and help me get some of these things sorted out.

You should know that …. all along the way … over the last three years … I reached out to newspapers, to advocacy groups, to government agencies … anybody I could think of, to ask for help and advice.

Heck … the guy who founded the last company I worked for is a United States Congressman. I BEGGED him for help, but … he offered nothing. He suggested that I get a lawyer … even though I explained to him that we WERE in litigation…...

When State Farm came after me for $73,000, I-once again-begged the Congressman to talk to the Senators in whose state State Farm is headquartered, hoping the SENATORS could use THEIR influence to get State Farm to drop their claim for fees.

When we moved to Colorado, I knew that … it might not work out … for one reason or another. The ONE thing we had going for us was the savings that I had built up by nearly killing myself at my last job. If the experiment failed, we could try again … somewhere else.

I could try woodworking, for example. I could TRY different ways to make a life within the tight limits of my medical issues.

What I had … by having resources behind me … was options and a safety net-the ability to fail and try again.

I am NOT a gambler. Not in any way, shape, or form. Neither am I money-hungry, greedy, or materialistic. I would NEVER have bet my LIFE'S savings on a lawsuit, if I could have found ANY alternative that I could manage.

I was never one to trust The System, and always advised friends and family to avoid lawsuits at ANY cost.

But the Mike Holmes …. that it would have required …. to rescue me, over the last three years … never came.

And I kept holding onto the notion that … it was all going to get better. The owners would train the dogs, or … SOMETHING. I never was as pessimistic as-perhaps-I should have been.

The owners moved out, last year, after the puppy died. The new neighbors are ZERO problem. I couldn't figure out a way … with burned eyes … and burned sinuses … to LIVE THROUGH the construction that soundproofing would have required.

I needed rest. Noise … prevented that. Construction noise and dust … I couldn't see a way to live through that.

My wife, friends, and family are good, caring, and loving, but … it was too much for a small group of players-with no particularly relevant skill sets-to manage. Those things always fell to me. I took care of the logistics.

It wasn't as though I could ask everybody I knew (Remember: I made NO new friends, in Colorado. I got taken out Fast And Furious) to give me a weekend, and I'd be all moved and happy. There was no quick fix. Similarly, I couldn't just move to another NEW house.

Think about a wheelchair-bound person. They have VERY limited options. For equivalent reasons, so did I.

How can people help me … now ?? By getting my story out there … in ANY WAY YOU CAN.

Some have attorney contacts.
Some have government contacts.
Some have media contacts.

Some may have a friend of a friend of a friend who produces a talk show, or can get to Oprah, or to Ellen.

Somebody may know a CEO or a journalist.

I've seen MANY stories … over the last few years … where disabled people were abused. The public *gets furious* when that happens.

Many of us send and receive political e-mails … to everybody we know.

Many of us send and receive "cute little sayings," or anecdotes, or jokes, or funny dog pictures.

Can I ask you, then, to do whatever you can think to do … to get my story out there.

I DON'T KNOW what I need, right now. I truly believe, though …. that the right people … if THEY got wind of my story … would know what to do.

I'm NOT a religious man, but …. 1) I will be forever grateful for your prayers, and … 2) in all sincerity … God bless you all for your words, your thoughts, and your help.

I'll take all I can get 

Gonna' try to nap, now…..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Enjoy your nap Neil. Things will get better. Just think that constantly buddy.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Ditto on the nap, Neil. I am praying for you and your situation. I wish I could do more.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hello there wood working buddies, im a good friend of neils and have been his friend through most of this, and my heart has cried for him many time because of what he is going through, and i dont know what i can do to help him except be his friend, but i did do something just now, i thought why not just try to get this in front of oprah winfrey, so i went to the web site https://www.oprah.com/ownshow/plug_form.html?plug_id=220 and filled out the form and told them about neil and i added his blog for them to read, i thought if many people from here would also do it, it just might happen, here is neils blog for you to copy and paste http://nbeener.blogspot.com/2012/04/im-posting-this-on-april-27th-2012.html add this to your message to oprah, it just might happen, thanks buddies…grizzman


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Neil, I'm lifting you up in prayer daily. Hang in there…we love you!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry to hear you are in such a situation Neil ,I knew you had eyeproblems 
but never have or wuold have gessed all the other isues with the system 
as we say here it takes a healthy man to go on the hospital 
and here to fight the comunitys/state is like punching a pillow 
it always take ten years before they make one step even though all the lawyers including the judges
say they are wrong and have to follow the law too they just apeal to a higher level in the curtsystem 
knowing you get tired/out of money before they do
even though they are forced to get the most out of the taxmoney we pay they just ceeping on
with wasting our money on cases that everyone ells can see what is the right thing to do
and will cost a lot less for the comunity 
I think it will help alot on theese crazy behaves from the comunity´s and state if its was there own pocket that had to pay for the lawyers if they loose a case 
Can´t do much from this side of the atlantic to help you
other than hope you get better quickly now the dogs isn´t there 
hope you have enoff power to fight the thight comunity both for you own reason 
but also so they change behavier when the next case land on their desks
from reading the story I hope that judge will be forced out of his job and ain´t alowed
to have anything to do in a curtroom the rest of his life 
may he have a bad tast in his mouth for now and ever

the best wishes from here 
to you and yours

Dennis


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

hang in there neil its not over till it over.lift your prayers up and we are praying along with you be very pacific with it and then stand and watch.you said your not a religious me either despise it. i,ll get the word out as much as i can .sounds like your dealing with a very tight nit and wealthy set of people .before i retired i deal with many of them and they could care less of your situation but they live in glass houses and have seen them come down before.do not get me wrong it a great thing to be wealthy but its how a person gets it and what he dose with it that matters .its hard to have hope when you are dealing with pain as you are so as little as it is hang in there.we will stand with you.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Grizzman I contacted the show from your link as well, like you said if enough people address this maybe Neil can get some help, since it seems he has been railroaded by every.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Neil,

I emailed you…

Sorry to hear of your unbelievable experience… I do believe you!

I really FEEL for you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Neil
You may have seen this already but it seems to have a lot of good ideas. I'm still looking to see if there's another avenue for you. Hang in there we are all rooting for you.

http://communitymediaworkshop.org/resources/


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Neil, I will do what I can. I am glad to hear that you have the essentials, a roof over your head and food. 
I know first hand how frustrating it can be when the best doctors can not cure what ails us. I also know first hand how it feels in a small town when you are on the outside but still trapped inside of the community. 
I do hope, and pray, that you prevail in the court system at some time. I do hope that at some time in our countries future we grow some compassion for our countrymen.

If there is something else I can do, other that put your story via your blog out there let me know. Try to get some sleep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I, too, am very happy to hear you have a roof and the essentials. If there is any state agency in CO that has jurisdiction over judicial ethics, it may be worth a shot. The problem I have run into with doctors, none of them will admit Topamax has negitive side affects ;-( The ADA may be of some help, but there is no one with any jurisdiction. It is strictly civil litigation for any relief.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like you're up against the whole congregation. That really pisses me off, still, I recommend avoiding the "walking tall" route. Check out soundproofing. Noise abatement technology has come a long way in the last few years, probably cheaper than more lawyers if your new neighbors are the same kind of jerks. Seems to me you have the right priorities and know what's most important. Good luck man. -Jack


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope things turn around for you soon, you will be in my thoughts, I live a little too far away to be effective. I hope these words help to encourage you to keep going 'til you get the relief you need. I symathize.
Jack


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Neil, I didn't see this post until I saw Grizz's post about your problems. I read his post and then I followed the link to the story about your problems and read through it a little while ago and may read it again. I then came and read all the way through this thread. I've sat here for about 5 minutes trying to figure out something that I might could do that would help in some meaningful way. The situation that you describe is really terrible and my heart and passion really goes out to you and your family. I can't imagine going through what you and your wife have gone through. I'm having sort of a hard time figuring out what I might could do for you without much luck. I don't know anyone that is "important" who would give me any attention whatsoever. I'm just an average fellow who has pretty much worked my butt off my whole life and not much else. I'm not a big fan of Oprah's but if the link just allows me to go their and draw attention to your story I suppose that I can do that. I don't use Facebook but my wife and two daughters do and they are compassionate people and I will show them your story so maybe they can do the Facebook thing for you. I hope so. I will say that you and your wife will be in my thoughts and that I'm so sorry about all of this trouble and expense you are both going through and will pray that somehow there can be some relief and real help for both of you. I don't have much money and things are tight but I could contribute a little towards your situation and I know that you have said you don't want that kind of help. Neil, there's no shame in that. Anyone of us could be stricken with cancer any day and come into a similar situation overnight. I see nothing wrong with you setting up a way for people to contribute something. I'm sure that many people are just like me they wonder what they can do but just don't know how to do much at all when your in such a terrible situation. My heart goes out to the both of you.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Neil, have you received my PM's and Emails?*


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Neil,

As has been said by many, sorry to hear about your struggles.

A little story:
20 years ago while we were still living in a trailer (walls are like cardboard) you could hear everything going on outside if we did not have a radio going. I wanted to take up drumming again and went out a bought a used set. After setting them up and playing them just one afternoon, I got a visit from the park owner saying they were too noisy and had to stop. I could have went through legal avenues, since they would only be played during the afternoon, never in the morning or at night, but $$ to fight it was just too much. ( No it wasn't a quite neighborhood, we had coal trains running day and night, the neighbor was a mechanic and he always had folks over running their vehicles without mufflers, the neighbors across the street were deaf and would get out a 2am in morning drunk arguing vocally, we were close to the local air force base with F-15 flying day and night overhead.)

So I went out and spent about $500 bucks and put up a layer of 1/2" GWB, then 1" rigid foam and then another layer of 1/2" GWB on the walls, added a layer of GWB on the ceiling and a dropped accoustical ceiling, covered the floor with a layer of rigid foam and plywood, made an insert for the window frame and sound proofed the door to the room. The result, I could now play 24hrs/7 days a week and someone standing 3' outside the house could not hear me playing.

The next day I had my wife bring the neighbors and the manager over (without telling them what I had done) and while they were standing outside in the yard discussing if a compromise could be reached, I was playing full bore inside. After ten minutes I went outside and mentioned I had been playing the drums.

After that little demo I could play anytime night or day.

When I finally gave up drumming, we moved our bedroom into that sound proof room and slept like babies.

If your neighbors won't help and the courts won't help anytime soon and you can't afford to move, then the solution seems to be sound proofing one of the rooms in your house, so you can at least get some sleep. At least then you may regain some of your strength to continue the fight for a final solution.

Rob


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*walls are like cardboard
.
I wanted to take up drumming*
.
I knew this wasn't going to end well!  Thanks for the smile, Rob. I was a drummer growing up and I honestly don't know how my parents did it. I'm talking deep dish Pearls with a DW double and a love of heavy metal. I honestly don't know how they did it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rob,

Very good solution!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Neil. Look up Dr. James Chestnut. Order/read his books

I hope everything turns around for you, buddy! Stay positive!!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Wooh,what a story.i'm sorry for what you have had to go thru. i don't have any of the connections you have asked for;but i'll keep posted here in case writing someone, can help make a difference.
now the millers are gone, you'll get the rest you need and have the time to heal; so you'll be able to fight later.
and i'm sure you will.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Neil,

I am addressing this to all fellow LJ's who are reading this post. Grizzman posted a link to Oprah' show form as well as a link to the story, *(Post #38)*, unfortunately there is a good chance that nothing will come of this, if there are only 2 or 3 people that contacted the show, but it couldn't hurt. It only takes 5 minutes to do and maybe Neil could get some much needed help. If I was able to do more I will and I will do whatever I can. Anybody with any media connections, no matter how small, could get this story out there where it could do some good.

Hang in there Neil, we are pulling for a resolution to your struggles.


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like a real nightmare. I don't have the health issues but moved from 20 miles out in the country with only nature sounds to main street and all night traffic. Sympathy and will think on it a bit maybe a name or group will come to mind. You are winning with the dogs gone if nothing else focus on the positive.
One question however, why is it so improtant to mention that one guy works for New Belgium??? No other employment mentioned and this several times, just curious. WaynO


----------



## mpeterson (Sep 14, 2011)

Good luck Neil, hopefully this somehow turns out well for you.

SWAT arrests Fort Collins man over barking dog dispute


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Neil,

Can you please give us an Update on your situation?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was just wondering what happened to Neil yesterday.
I know we are on opposite sides of political discussions, but I can still respect folks I don't always agree with.
I think he got a raw deal, from what I've been able to read.
Not sure how I'd react to some of the crap he has had to deal with.
Don't know if he's where he can read this or not, but the only advise I can think of is 
You just have to stay positive and don't get mad; just get even.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, arrested at your own house because you sit with a handgun. The article didn't say he was threatening anyone, just that his neighbors "felt" threatened. I don't live there in Ft. Collins but I have seen some innocent people railroaded because they were not of the community. I also know that some of my neighbors felt threatened at one time or another by me. 
I am glad they didn't call out the SWAT team on me. 
I wish you all the best Neil, and I hope justice prevails.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Doing whatever I can Neil. 
Come on LJs, our brother needs our help and with 40,000 focused voices, we should be heard.
IT COULD BE YOU.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mark, thank you for finding and reporting that!*

I just commented on the Newspaper report of the event!

What a SICK City / Town!

That damn Judge should be disbarred!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow..I hope Neils OK…every man has his breaking point and it sounds like he was pushed past his…Good Luck to him I hope it gets better from here on..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in a piecefull country compared to many other
and we are not alowed to have guns 
and I agree to that ….... that said 
I realy can´t understand why Neil was arrested if the law say 
you can have firearms so you can protect your self 
I´m glad he wasn´t shot by the s.w.a.t. team with that leader 
and now Neil has to stay in jail with out his medic …. 
realy sounds like a nice city to visit …. not

I hope Neil will get better and move 
to a better place 
a neighbourhood like that isn´t worthy to have a woodworker amongs them

best wishes Neil

Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Man, i dont even know what to say. Youre in my thoughts brother.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Get the hell out of there Neil… leave them to their own devices.
Let them torment each other instead of you.
Do the right thing….


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Leave if you can Neil. Let any of us know what we can do to help.

This is just not right. Totally unjust.

If you can get to this site, give us a status.

Cmon on down to Tennessee.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I went to the Larimer County Jail site and searched for Neil's name and it was not listed. Hopefully he is somewhere safe.

Seriously has anyone heard from him?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Neil, I wish you the best of luck with your situation. Reading through the posts I see that you have received a lot of good advice here. That is the wonderful thing about America - although bad situations like yours still happen, there are resources in this great country to fall back on, and goodhearted people willing to help in any way they can. I know this because I lived in the park for a few years, some time ago, and it is because of goodhearted people that I was able to pull myself out of that situation.

Granted, I wasn't dealing with physical health issues but rather, sociological issues. That signature at the bottom of this post is meant to be funny, but it's not a joke - it's very real. In a way, you're lucky that your medical problem is on the surface. No court or employer or person can deny that you have a serious health issue. I, on the other hand, have been called lazy, stupid, retarded, accused of being a dope head or a drunk… and the list goes on.

(note: in case I change it later, the signature I'm referring to is-"People say I'm easily distra)

But anyway, this isn't about me - it's about you. My point is that I can relate to loosing everything. I've never had as much as you did, to lose, but still I can relate on a very real level. That said, you are asking a lot of people for help and you will most likely get it, because you live in a great country like America. Very few people in this world have that option. Children in Indonesia, Burma, Haiti, Africa and many other countries often starve to death. They don't ask for help because it never crosses their mind that anybody would help them or even care about them.

I won't elaborate on the suffering that goes on around the world, by people who were simply born in the wrong place at the wrong time, because it's old news that people get tired of hearing about. But since you're asking others to step in and help you with your situation, I would like to ask one thing from you. If and when you get back on your feet, give something back. Whether it's helping somebody else get back on their feet, or helping to make sure hungry people get a decent meal once in a while, or helping sick people get medication they could otherwise not afford… just give something back.

By the way, I would have poisoned the dogs. Sure, it would have made me unpopular. If they could prove I did it, I might even have to pay a fine or spend some time in jail. On the other hand, the other neighbors might have thanked me. Either way, I would not have lost my house over it.

Remember, give back. And may God bless you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I can relate too. If my kids can diagnose Topamax overdose in a couple of days after getting suspicious of the migraine drugs I was prescribed, there is no excuse for the idiot Drs not knowing. I hope and pray for the best and a quick resolution to these issues Neil.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes i have heard from him, hes not in jail any longer, he had to post bail on a 10,000 bond, he is with family and is safe…hes wore out as you might imagine, and now has to find a new attorney to fight the impending charges, so for now he is with someone who will and can help him, when and if i know more ill post it…thanks lumber jocks, your a great bunch of women and men…....just give him good positive support, hes not asking for anyone's money …just needs his friends here to be behind him…take care…grizz


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bob I hope all that is good comes Neil's way from now on.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey *Jim *and all others, i have been with* nei*l almost through this whole nightmare, and as crazy and bad as it sounds, its all true, i learned of it day by day…and i have been in disbelief through it all, how a huge injustice is perpetrated on one person and his family like this, is beyond me, the community he lives in , literately turned on him because he was new, an outsider, who just asked his neighbors to please train there dogs to stop barking…every legal system failed him, and now he has been strapped with a 72, 000 dollar legal fee because a corrupt judge didn't even let his case go to court, said it didn't warrant a hearing, and his own lawyer, took him on a train ride, just so she could make money, and near half way tells him, oh, i could have told you you wouldn't win this case…its been a nightmare Ive never seen…and with all of this, his health has failed him, and hes fought it all…he has not gone over the edge if anyone is thinking it, but as you can imagine , hes been pushed to places none of us would ever want to be…this is just a short take on some of what has gone on, the paper article that i and mark posted is pretty much what has happened to him. grizz


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Neil,

You are in my thoughts. I wish you all the best my friend.

- Chuck


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not sure about any of this. I won't comment on what has happened because I wasn't there. What I can say is that, based on what I've read, he's a much bigger man than I. I would have put a stop to all this way back in the beginning. Of course, I'd have probably served time or paid huge fines for shooting a dog, but it appears that in the end, it still would have been cheaper and less stressful for all involved that way. Neil would have gotten sleep. The dog, who apparantly was unhealthy to start with, would have been put out of it's misery. The fines would have probably been much cheaper than what he owes now. It would have been stopped before things got to this point.

I will say this, any dog that barks as much as these dogs were reported to bark, it is not normal. Even as a puppy, if a dog barks enough and does not get the attention it is craving, it will eventually quite down when it realizes that barking isn't getting it the attention it was trying to get by barking. The exception to this rule is when there is something wrong with the dog, whether it be thirst, hunger, or other health issues.

I hope things turn out better for Neil. I do think he's going to have to move. I understand that is extremely difficult for him at this point. To stay though, again, based on what I've read, will wind up putting him in a grave. So moving seems to be the only option worth pursuing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the update Grizzman

Dennis


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your difficulties and struggles Neil….

I've experience first hand, though to a much lesser degree, that small towns can be great places to live, but can also be unfriendly to outsiders.

After sitting on the board of a condo association years ago, I will personally, never have anything to do with a homeowners or condo association, ever again.

Hope you can get some sleep now that the dogs are gone.

My hat's off to you for not going postal.

Saying a prayer for you to heal and recover.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Beener, got to sign out for a bit. Love you man. Beat this $hit. Drummed 5.56 Nato works for me, but each man's got to follow his own path. al


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I can only imagine the hell that you and your family are going through because of this injustice Neil. I sincerely hope that you find justice so that you can get closure on this episode and get on with the rest of your lives.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

BEENER AND ALL LJS: I have started a petition on www.change.org in Neil's behalf. Find it here http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-responsible-justice-agencies-in-ft-collins-to-do-right-for-mr-brooks-release-neal-brooks-vacate-the-order-to-stay-at-least-450-ft-from-nieghbors#

Read and sign, then share it around; here, facespace, wherever we can get coverage. Change.org has a good track record getting things done. My next target will be the ACLU. They can be junkyard dogs in a fight and this is right up their alley. Anyone else with ideas, work them. Neil, we have your six.

As Benjamin Franklin told the Continental Congress after the signing of the Declaration of independence: Gentlemen, if we do not hang together, we will most assuredly hang seperately!!!"

Steve


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

*Steve* - I signed it, but it doesn't show. Do signatures need to be vetted before they show up?


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

signed


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're on there Andy, I guess they do have to be vetted.

Signed. Thanks for starting the petition Steve.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

this is what i did on my face book page:

Robert J Putman
to all of my dear friends, i have a wonderful friend named neil brooks, he has gone through a hellish experience and actually had his neighbors call the police who sent the swat team in for a peaceful man who was in his own yard with a handgun , causing no harm to anyone and threatened no one, a totally blown up situation from people who have done nothing but cause him and his wife trouble, you can…See More
Tell responsible justice agencies in Ft Collins to do right for Mr Brooks: Release Neal Brooks vacat
www.change.org
Neal has been complaining about barking dogs that keep him from sleeping. He has chemicaly burned eyes, is in constant unremitting pain, built a…

i signed it and also wrote why i was signing it, then i put this on my face book page, if any of you feel that you can do likewise, or anywhere where the public may see this, please get as many to sign as possible…thank you for doing this, i didnt know of it or i would have done it myself…but im sure glad you did it…lets hope this will help neil…he is out of jail…but has had to get another attorney to fight the charges against him…grizzman


----------



## troyercar00 (Jun 29, 2010)

Signed.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it any surprise that Fort Collins is under fire? Be safe Neil.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Signed


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Signed with "Public Statement" showing Neil. Hang in there Buddy!!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Let's not forget Neil.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

for those of you who would like to remember neil in your personal prayers, or however you wish you have neil in your thoughts, thursday is a very important day for neil….thank you folks…


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Needs a lot more signatures, I signed it.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I made about 5 people or more sign it at one of my minecraft forums..


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Standin tall behind ya brother!


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

I signed it. Did Neil ever get one of these?
http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/ds_pro.htm#page=Main-Tab


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Grizzman, any word on Neil today.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there gang, i want to post an update on our friend Neil brooks, today was a hearing to the charges they have leveled against Neil, and he now has a good attorney and things are going forward, he will have another hearing around the end of July and he will know then weather this nightmare is ending or if the DA will pursue a trail, so for now Neil is not staying in his house, i have asked Neil what is OK to post for now, since he still has litigation going on , only certain things can be said, but this whole matter has taken its toll, Neil and his wife DJ are separating and are doing there best to get the house sold, until this whole thing is settled , his life is on hold, and as you can imagine the stress is high with a lot of anxiety, knowing he has your friendship and support is helping him a lot and he is very grateful, so thank you much fellow lumber jocks , if anything new comes up , i will do my best to keep you guys posted, neil says thank you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you, Grizz, for the update…

Too bad they're separating… in all this mess…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Grizzman. It's all enough to make me want to puke. The story kind of summarizes all the things I hate in this World. Good thing Neil's a good guy; I'm pretty sure I would have handled it a different way. Not proud of that fact, just stating it.
.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Grizz.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i thank all of you who have Neils best interest at heart, and yes AL, the natural man has feelings like that, but that is what God wants us to overcome, and replace them with Christ like feelings…and work through these problems with love and tact…...not preaching here, as i know very well that i could get upset with such problems….but im trying to not feel that way…there are a lot of folks out there who only think of themselves..but Ive seen so much good caring and help from folks here. i really do think that wood workers are in touch with more good feelings and want to help each other….thanks again for all who have helped and want to see Neil come out of this as best as he can…he has a good lawyer this time….lets all hope this gets dropped at the end of July, if the DA keeps going after him, then it will go to trial, here we have a great guy, no criminal record at all, and is suffering from the effects of the bad folks who brought all of this on, and some real jerk is pressing the charges and bringing more hate and trouble down on Neil…if our legal system goes after Neil for not doing anything..there are more problems then i care to think about….....sorry for the rant…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They will probably continue the case. He has a house. House = assets. Attys love anybody with assets until they have been liked dry. One the criminal side, the system is a full apprenticeship for career criminals. It will never change, politicians need the issue and attys can milk the taxpayers handling the cases ;-(( It sucks, but that is what is left of America. Time for a few good men to rekindle the Constitution and clean house.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ain't that right, Topa. Assets are like teats to politicians and attorneys; they're drawn to them by instinct and just suck until they're dry.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Shakespere had it right when he wrote: "First, kill all the lawyers"


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Shakespere had it right when he wrote: "First, kill all the lawyers"
From King Henry VI, Part II, (Act IV), Scene 2

This is said by Dick the Butcher, an anarchist, and is, in fact, a *compliment* to lawyers.
He wants to remove all the lawyers in order to create a tyrannical state, as, in the context of the drama, the lawyers are the protectors of liberty and justice.
Obviously times have changed.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess like any great piece of art, the correct interpretation evolves over time


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess like any great piece of art, the correct interpretation evolves over time 

Man am I pleased you put a winky smiley at the end of that!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lololol


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Considering all of the debt that has been piled on top of each and every taxpayer without our permission since the crash of 2008 it sure would be nice to get a small refund this year. I suppose that that would be a little to much to ask, however. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Still awaiting your wit and humor back big guy.


----------

